# Do I need cooler for my configuration?



## Yugal Hinduja (Feb 4, 2012)

I have AMD phenom II x6 1090T black edition, ASUS M4A88TD evo motherboard,
Saphhire Radeon 6750 GPU, FSP SAGA II 500 and a cabinet with two chasis fans.
My question is do i need cooler for my system?
because i dont have an ac in my room and in summer environmental temperature is quite high


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 4, 2012)

Unless you overclock. *No* you donot need a extra cooler. I too use a Phenom II and summer temps dont go above 50c

It gets quite hot here. Above 35c sometimes. Yes the fan might make lots of sound but you dont need a cooler as default


----------



## AmpleNM (Feb 4, 2012)

post the idle & load temps


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 4, 2012)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> I have AMD phenom II x6 1090T black edition, ASUS M4A88TD evo motherboard,
> Saphhire Radeon 6750 GPU, FSP SAGA II 500 and a cabinet with two chasis fans.
> My question is do i need cooler for my system?
> because i dont have an ac in my room and in summer environmental temperature is quite high



if processor fan is not making a weird whining sound, or processor is not overheating, don't get a HSF now.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

Yugal Hinduja said:


> I have AMD phenom II x6 1090T black edition, ASUS M4A88TD evo motherboard,
> Saphhire Radeon 6750 GPU, FSP SAGA II 500 and a cabinet with two chasis fans.
> My question is do i need cooler for my system?
> because i dont have an ac in my room and in summer environmental temperature is quite high



the max temp limit of the cpu is 62c - so if it's not crossing this under load you won't have to buy a cpu cooler - but if you are planning to OC or keep the cpu even more cooler under load you can get CM Hyper 212 Evo @ ~2k


----------



## aloodum (Feb 5, 2012)

THE PHENOM x6 ships with a very decent 4 copper heatpipe cooler if im not mistaken.And its a very good stiock cooler.So the answer is NO is the fooolowing are not valid in your case:

1. Overclocking
2. Very Dusty Environment
3. Very Poor Cable Management inside case/Bad airflow pattern inside your case
4. Running a benchmark 24 X7


----------



## pankaj818283 (Feb 5, 2012)

Ayes if you want to overclock in summer.... 
Otherwise phenom ii cooler comes with heat pipe and perform very well.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2012)

Need will depend on idle, load & ambient temperature(s).


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Feb 6, 2012)

Also i have problem regarding dust.
I dnt knw how dust gets inside the cabinet.
i have to frequently (once a month) clear the dust from motherboard.
Does dust efects the inside temperature?
Also i have Frontech everest cabinet which has a small LCD, but when i purchased the cabinet, there was no cable for connecting the LCD to motherboard.
While the manual for cabinet's LCD shows that few temperature sensors come along with the cabinet.and system temp is displayed on LCD. so i asked the dealer, he told me those cables were missing, so he sold me the cabinet in less price.
My question How can i get those sensors and cables so as to enable LCD to display system temperature.


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ Just measure the system temps using HWinfo app  and how many fans do you have in you cabby ?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 7, 2012)

About dust issue, use dust filters with cabinet fans.


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Feb 7, 2012)

@topgear there is a big fan just below smps.
and one small fan in the right hand side of cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

^^ if the big fan is attached to the PSu then it's the PSU fan and if the small fan is on the mobo than it's the cpu heatsink fan 

For a OK type ventilation you at-least need two fans in any cabby - one at the front ( below HDD ) as intake and other at back under PSU though with it ( if you are using a cabby with top psu mounting ) as exhust - tell us the manufacturer and model name of the cabby and PSu yo9u have or else post some pics of the cabby


----------



## Yugal Hinduja (Feb 8, 2012)

@topgear no its not PSU fan. this big fan is attached to cabinet.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2012)

^^ then it must be the rear side fan which is working as exhaust - like I said before can you post some pics of your cabby showing the inside of it - this will give a better idea about the cabby and PSu you have.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 9, 2012)

If dust is flowing inside the cabinet then there is a high chance that it is also getting inside the CPU HSF. If there is too much dust inside the CPU fan then it will not fuction properly, happened to me in couple of months back when I kept my side panel open. 
Try to clean the HSF properly with a blower and Brush and then apply a good Thermal paste like Cooler Master Thermal Fusion or Artic Sliver 5. It will reduce the temparature in great extent. I'm using the same processor with stock HSF and sometimes overclock it to 3.7 GHz withour any issues.


----------

